# Campus Police Officer II - Operations Sergeant (Grade 17) Fitchburg State University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer II - Operations Sergeant (Grade 17)*
Fitchburg State University 
in Fitchburg, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/20/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Fitchburg State University, located in Fitchburg, Massachusetts, is a public institution dedicated to integrating high-quality professional programs with strong liberal arts and sciences studies. Founded in 1894, the university now has more than 30 undergraduate programs and 22 master's degree programs, and 7,000 full and part-time students. We invite you to learn more about us and how we can help you achieve your educational goals.
Institutional Diversity and Social Justice
Fitchburg State University embraces a commitment to diversity, inclusion, belonging and social justice. We encourage individuals from historically underrepresented groups to apply and also those who can contribute to diversity, inclusion and equal opportunity in higher education through their teaching, research and mentorship. 

*Job Description:*
General Statement of Duties and Responsibilities: Patrols campus buildings and adjacent areas; investigates crime or other incidents; restrains or arrests suspects when necessary; provides assistance to courts or grand juries in prosecution of cases; determines actions to be taken on assignments; provides on-the-job training to subordinates personally or through referral to law enforcement educational programs; performs related administrative duties such as maintaining liaison with administrative personnel, conducting staff meetings, maintaining records, authorizing overtime, time off; preparing periodic reports; perform related work as required. 
Detailed Statement of Duties and Responsibilities:

Must complete appropriate Police Academy and be appointed as a Special State Police Officer.
Possession of currently valid operator's license.
Ability to supervise, including planning and assigning work according to nature of the job to be accomplished.
Conduct daily roll call to include inspection of the daily log, personnel, cruisers and equipment, as well as addressing any issues, situations or complaints. 
Ability to motivate subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action.
Provide a field-training for newly hired officers.
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods.
Ability to recognize fire hazards.
Working knowledge of criminal law criminal procedure and university policy.
Working knowledge of the rules and regulations pertaining in general to the buildings and grounds of a state educational institution.
Ability to maintain student discipline.
Ability to walk long hours alone both indoors and out under varying climate conditions.
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations.
Ensure that calls for service are handled as promptly and efficiently as possible and not hesitate to personally handle calls if they become backlogged.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions; ability to prepare written reports of investigation; ability to maintain accurate records.
Review reports, provide necessary feedback to ensure accuracy and completeness.
Ability to apprehend law-breakers and follow cases through to prosecution.
Ability to work harmoniously with university staff, students, and the public.
Ability to perform duties with or without reasonable accommodation.
Assist with department scheduling (including details) utilizing the "When to Work" program.
Organize, plan and execute all event functions for the department (RAVE/Commencement/Convocations, etc.).
Utilize the RAVE Alert and Guardian systems when necessary, often under stressful conditions.
Serve as backup Court Officer as well as department liaison with other law enforcement agencies.
Play an active role in emergency management efforts.
Actively participate in the Certification/Accreditation process to include policy review and implementation.
Provide feedback to the Operations and Administrative Lieutenants regarding officers under your command.
Serve on a variety of committees, as needed.
Ability to perform duties with or without reasonable accommodation.

*Requirements:*
Qualifications Required at Hire:

At least (A) three years of full-time, or equivalent part-time experience in a governmental police force or in law enforcement work and (B) of which at least one year must have been in a supervisory capacity (Sergeant or above), or (C) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below.
Substitutions:

An Associate's degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of one year of the required (A) experience.*
A Bachelor's degree or higher with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of two years of the required (A) experience.*
Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirement actually completed.*
Must be able to satisfactorily pass a check conducted by the Criminal History Systems Board (CORI check).
_Note: Candidates recommended for employment will be required to take a pre-employment physical and pass a psychological screening._
*It is the policy of Fitchburg State University that all employees be vaccinated against COVID-19 before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by Fitchburg State, to be verified after an offer of employment has been made, and as part of the onboarding process. Prospective employees may submit a request for exemption based on a religious and/or medical basis via the onboarding process.*
Qualifications Acquired on Job:

Working knowledge of police procedures and practices and fire prevention methods
Working knowledge of criminal, constitutional, juvenile and motor vehicle law
Working knowledge of the rules and regulations pertaining in general to the buildings and grounds of a state educational institution.
License and/or Certification Requirements:

Must have completed an approved MPTC Police Academy.
Current certification by POST.
Ability to be appointed as a Special State Police Officer.
Possession of valid operator's license.
Possession of, or ability to attain, an active Massachusetts License to Carry Firearms.

*Additional Information:
Shift Information*: Full time benefited AFSCME Union Position. Shift is Tuesday through Saturday from 11pm-7am.

*Application Deadline*: Review of applications will begin immediately and remain open until filled.
*Salary:* $59,518.68 Annually. The position is governed by the AFSCME/1067, Council 93 Collective Bargaining Agreement, the compensation structure is defined per the agreement.
*Benefits:* Benefit-eligible employees of Fitchburg State are provided an array of options for benefits such as life insurance, long-term disability coverage, flexible spending accounts, health insurance plans plus dental/vision insurance.
Candidates who are currently employed as a police officer with another agency in a bargaining unit with no break in service may be eligible to be placed in a higher salary in accordance with the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
*Paid Time Off annually:*
80 Hours of Vacation (additional time accrued for years of service)

120 Hours of Sick Leave

40 Hours of Personal

13 Compensated Holidays

Shift Differentials for Nights/Weekends & Holidays
Overtime Opportunities
*As defined by the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
*Retirement:* Employees of Fitchburg State participate in the Massachusetts State Pension Plan; employees are eligible for a pension with benefits after fully vested. Employees may also defer additional monies into a 457 deferred compensation plan and Tax Sheltered Annuity 403(b)which is 100% employee sponsored.
*Miscellaneous Benefits: *Tuition Benefits, Professional development programs, Fitness Center access, EMT Stipend, and discounts with a variety of businesses.
*Special Assignments:* University officers may have opportunities for additional assignments:
Residence Hall Liaison Officer

Community Engagement Liaison Officer

Field Training Officer

Bicycle Unit

Detective Bureau

Instructor Certifications in a variety of topics, to include personal safety programs
Fitchburg State University is a Commonwealth of Massachusetts employer with a competitive benefits package to include health insurance, long term disability, life insurance, flexible spending accounts (medical and dependent care) and dental and vision. Employees are provided a generous paid time off benefit to include sick, vacation and personal time and 12 holidays. We also participate in the State Retirement pension plan, with additional opportunity to contribute into a 457 deferred compensation plan with Great West and or 403B retirement accounts to assist you with retirement goals. All benefits are at a very nominal cost to the employee, individual and family coverage is offered. Employees have additional paid leave options in accordance with the collective bargaining agreement, as well as tuition waivers for enrollment in the state university and community college system. Employees also receive additional benefits as member of the campus community to include the use of the recreation center, library and staff discounts at local businesses and restaurants. We invite you to join our campus team.

*Application Instructions:*
Please be prepared to attach a cover letter and resume. 

It is the policy and commitment of Fitchburg State University not to discriminate on the basis of race, color, religion, creed, age, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, genetic information, disability, veteran status, marital status, or national origin. Additionally, the University is committed to providing a working and learning environment for our students, employees, and other members of the University community, which values the diverse backgrounds of all people.


----------

